# Driving from Santander to Costa Blanca



## niftyfifties (Jun 13, 2014)

Hello!
I have been reading Safety issues affecting certain highways in Spain and wondered if anyone could recommend any particular routes from the ferry down to the Costa Blanca area? Have pets in car so will be making a number of overnight stops etc. Was thinking of totally avoiding the roads around Madrid as don't want to meet too much heavy traffic. Have used Michelin.com route planner but bit unsure of best route to take


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

Santander, Bilbao, Vitoria, Logroño Zaragoza Valencia

It is about 9 hours drive at the most, stopping 3-4 times. It is all motorways.


----------

